# New member: Adding colour to wood



## WickedRainman (26 Jun 2020)

Hi everyone.
I'm retired and about two years ago I bought a scroll saw (EX16) which has given me hours of pleasure. I try to make all sorts of stuff, but often want to add translucent color to the end product.
So far I've found that using artists ink gives me the effect I'm after, but even after sealing the wood the color do start to fade in the sun. Wondered if anyone else did something similar and could provide me with some pointers...


----------



## CHJ (26 Jun 2020)

You need a UV resistant stain such as These from Chestnuts, there are other brands, spirit or water based, but the main thing you need to check is the UV resistance.


----------



## ArferMo (17 Jul 2020)

WickedRainman":7q69jjpk said:


> Hi everyone.
> I'm retired and about two years ago I bought a scroll saw (EX16) which has given me hours of pleasure. I try to make all sorts of stuff, but often want to add translucent color to the end product.
> So far I've found that using artists ink gives me the effect I'm after, but even after sealing the wood the color do start to fade in the sun. Wondered if anyone else did something similar and could provide me with some pointers...


Years ago I had a tour around a London college where musical instrument makers were learning their craft. I was intrigued to find that the 'colouring' they used for some woodwind instruments were concentrated mineral acids. A wash over with Hydrochloric acid, or was it sulphuric, produced an vibrant burnt orange. Neutralizing the acid with an alkali and a good water wash was important it was explained. That has always been in my memory as something to explore. But to be clear, I reminisce only; I'm not suggesting you obtain nasty chemicals to colour your work.


----------

